# A little packing tape goes a long way



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow. Can't believe someone would have done that.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2018)

Back to org


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2018)

I've heard you can remove old spray bomb paint with a good tape. Pretty cool.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)

Sad


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 3, 2018)

A little goof off and #4/0 steel wool and it will be magic.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2018)

I said it before, and I'll say it again... PLEASE don't slather your bubble wrap with tape! a 3-4" section is MORE than enough. I like to re-use bubble wrap. It's good for the environment too! "Give a Hoot recycle you big Galute!" ...isn't that what the recycle Owl say's?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 3, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I said it before, and I'll say it again... PLEASE don't slather your bubble wrap with tape! a 3-4" section is MORE than enough. I like to re-use bubble wrap. It's good for the environment too! "Give a Hoot recycle you big Galute!" ...isn't that what the recycle Owl say's?




There’s no bubble wrap there just packing tape 
Thanks and Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> There’s no bubble wrap there just packing tape
> Thanks and Enjoy the Ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



lol, I thought you were complaining about someone using too much tape on painted surfaces....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 4, 2018)

I have no idea what this post is about.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 4, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have no idea what this post is about.




I’m using packing tape to remove over spay , I’m down to all original paint, it’s coming out fantastic.
Thanks for inquiring and Enjoy the Ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 4, 2018)

..oh.. good idea.


----------

